# Ford 861 power steering fluid replacement



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

How do you change the power steering fluid on a ford 861? Any info that has to do with the power steering would be helpful!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Pats801,
See item #1 on attached parts diagram. PS return line. Disconnect at the reservoir and route the hose to a bucket. Install a plug where the return line attaches to reservoir.

Change the filter if you haven't done so already.

Jack up the front axle for ease of steering.

Start engine and keep the PS reservoir full of Universal Tractor Fluid (same fluid you put in transmission and rear differential), while someone turns the steering wheel from lock to lock. Continue till you are safisfied the return fluid is clean.

https://www.messicks.com/nh/113493?sectionId=97765&diagramId=BA2F0FBF-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Upon further inspection when I took the ps cap off there was no filter and it was 1/3 full of brown water I don’t even know how the system even worked. Item number 23 is a retainer I’ll probably need a new one of those along with filter and seal?


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey six bale would you know why my 861 is having hydraulic issues every morning when I start it up the hydraulics are slow and jittery after about 5 minutes of working them they finally start work perfectly


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pats801 said:


> Hey six bale would you know why my 861 is having hydraulic issues every morning when I start it up the hydraulics are slow and jittery after about 5 minutes of working them they finally start work perfectly


I forgot to mention all fluids are brand new


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds like you are losing prime on the pump when it sits..
I would remove the manifold that goes from the pump to the transmission and replace the Orings on both ends with new ones from your New Holland dealer. They will be exact fit. 
It's a bit of labor but the Orings are cheap enough.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey ultra dog got another question for you about a leaky power steering line connection, replace the line or is there a fix for the connection? I attached a pic


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Those are splice connectors. The lines have been cut there for some reason. They seal by metal compression ring. You might be able to tighten them a bit to stop the leak?


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok tightened them up stopped the leak but it started leaking from this valve on the steering column pic attached replace valve?


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ps all the steering oil came out of the bleeder valve did this have to do with tightening the connections in the lines or different problem? Should i just cap off that valve?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The leak is from your steering gearbox vent. Do not cap off or you will pressure up the gearbox and blow seals in the gearbox. 
You have a leaking lower seal below the PS control valve leaking fluid into the steering gearbox and out the vent. See attached parts diagram:

https://www.messicks.com/nh/167763?sectionId=1856170&diagramId=2E68C5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6 

Many parts are no longer available and not listed below the diagram. 

The power steering control valve is item #34 on the diagram. I think the lower seal is depicted by item #28, and #44 is the upper seal. No longer available. You can probably find replacements if you don't destroy the seals getting them out. 

You will need a service manual before you start this project. Read it thoroughly and understand what you are going to do before you start. 

Alternatively, you might contact Jackson Power Steering. They make hydrostatic power steering (kits) systems for tractors. You can also buy power steering kits for your tractor on the internet.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

I think I might just splice a return line from that bleeder valve into the actual return line? Any thoughts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That might work, as long as the leak is not large volume. The next leak you will have is from gearbox shaft seals. They are for gear oil, no pressure.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Pats801 said:


> I think I might just splice a return line from that bleeder valve into the actual return line? Any thoughts?


Sorry Pat.
Bad Idea.
I agree that leakage from that vent is from a bad lower seal.
Click the link to read a journal post I made at yesterdays tractors for going through the PS column on your tractor. It is a simple mechanism and if you fix it properly it will last another 60 years.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/projectblog.cgi?mode=detail&blogid=329


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ultradog is the "guru" when it comes to Ford tractor power steering systems. Stick with him if you are going to attempt repair.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok ultra you’ve solved many of my problems so I’m going with you on this one! is there a kit I can buy with all the seals? And where’s the best place to buy them because it looks like messicks doesn’t have the seals?


Ultradog said:


> Sorry Pat.
> Bad Idea.
> I agree that leakage from that vent is from a bad lower seal.
> Click the link to read a journal post I made at yesterdays tractors for going through the PS column on your tractor. It is a simple mechanism and if you fix it properly it will last another 60 years.
> ...





Ultradog said:


> Sorry Pat.
> Bad Idea.
> I agree that leakage from that vent is from a bad lower seal.
> Click the link to read a journal post I made at yesterdays tractors for going through the PS column on your tractor. It is a simple mechanism and if you fix it properly it will last another 60 years.
> ...


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok so I took everything apart found out that one of the springs was broken and the part number 27 needle bearing fell apart so I’ll need a new one of those but I’m confused about part number 25 the other bearing, I don’t know where it is or how that works? Any pictures or help with this would be appreciated


----------

